# Skills Assessment Status :With Assessor/ Unknown



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi Experts,

My skills assessment status on the ACS website shows With Assessor. However when I checked the link for ACS site, memapp/mas.asp with login and password provided it shows the following details

Given Name:	Girish Bantwal
Date Received:	13-March-2012
Event Type:	Skills
Status:	Unknown
Managed By:	<Case Offcer Name>
Grade:	Applicant

Can someone throw some light on this discrepancy of the status . Also could someone let me know when I could expect a movement of the application from With Assessor stage to the 5th stage. What is the average lead time these days for this process?

Regards,
Girish Baliga


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hello Girish , I am also at stage 4 , waiting to move to stage 5.but i think you must check status on following website too.

http://www.acs.org.au/index.cfm?action=load&temID=skillsapplogin

Also, Girish , once you logined , there is one PDF link in the lower part of page, if you able to see all Qualificaton and Relevant experience information inside that PDF , Please confirm


----------



## 161965 (Apr 11, 2012)

Hi,

Yes I am able to see all the relevant experience and qualification details in the link above.

Regards,


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

If you made your application online ? , as i sent hard copies , do u know any person facing similar problem as i am ?


----------



## sachdevar (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Girish...if you able to received assesment.., do you have any idea what number of weeks ACS taking these days for Assessments ?
My application still showing with Assessor.


----------



## rvijaysubs (Dec 25, 2011)

Girish Baliga said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My skills assessment status on the ACS website shows With Assessor. However when I checked the link for ACS site, memapp/mas.asp with login and password provided it shows the following details
> 
> ...


I applied online. All my docs were correct. My application directly moved to stage 4 and was there for around 3-4 weeks. I got my result online on the 4th week. 

Vijay.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Hi,

My ACS status is as follows:

Date Received 03-May-2012
Event Type:RPL
Status: With assessor
Stage 4:Your Application is being Assessed by an Authorised Assessor.

its moved to Stage 4 , three days back , from what I've gathered it takes 1 month from this stage to move to stage 5, Ive applied as an ICT -Business Analyst


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

My application is also in Stage 4(With assessor) since 18th April.
What you see on both the status pages is fine, dont worry about it as long as the application does not go back to stage 3.


----------



## Soudagar (May 7, 2012)

Aim for the 1st July deadline


----------



## auslover (May 7, 2012)

Mine too is exactely same with the 13th april date but the status is with assessor. Hoping for the result soon . 
Do tell us when you move to stage 5 .


----------



## mhk (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes thats true...it is taking an avg of 1 month for ACS to process the applications...lets hope for the best!


----------

